

Thoughts on switching from TextMate to Vim - wassago
http://pchm.co/from-textmate-to-vim/

======
egwynn
I’ve tried lots of the new editors out there, but my main gripe with most of
them is that they’re not vi[m]…

------
honest_joe
There is a zero point of using vi/vim unless you like the thing.

~~~
zimpenfish
Or you're a contractor who has to work on a variety of systems which may or
may not have or allow you to install your favourite text editor of the week.
It's the lowest common denominator.

(I started on emacs but vi/vim has been installed everywhere and life is
simpler when you don't have to faff about.)

